# فيلم فيديو عن عمل محركات التربينية ..ممتاز...



## Eng-Maher (23 أغسطس 2006)

الرابط هو................................................ :
http://www.ueet.nasa.gov/StudentSite/images/engines/video/howitworks256.wmv
وشكرا.:1:


----------



## أهل الحديث (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزيت خيرا أخي ماهر ... 

ولكن الرابط لا يعمل عندي مع الأسف ... ) :


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 أغسطس 2006)

لا........... شغال وانا جربتة كذا مرة حاول تانى ..وشكرا اخى ابو عمر.............. و حجم الملف 6.84 ميجا


----------



## بهاءالدين (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا ياللى انت فعلا ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 أغسطس 2006)

العفو يا هندسا


----------



## الذكي (25 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العرندس ليش تمنعوني من مشاهدة تدمير البارجة الاسرائيلية انا عربي مسلم واريد ان اتمتع بهاذا المنضرلئحس بعزة الاسلام وجزاك اللةخير


----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 أغسطس 2006)

أ*[glint][blink]لف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[/blink]
[/glint]*


----------



## Eng-Maher (25 أغسطس 2006)

احى العزيز م/حازم شكرا على حسن ردك ..واتمنى من الله التوفيق فى حياتك .


----------



## mohamed696 (25 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## mechanical9 (25 أغسطس 2006)

شكرأ يل أخى الفاضل


----------



## pilot_789 (26 أغسطس 2006)

متشكر جدا يا Eng-maher

شكرا

M.w


----------



## خالد العسيلي (27 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## هاله (28 أغسطس 2006)

فعلا الرابط مش بيعمل عندى انا كمان


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أغسطس 2006)

عزيزتى المهندسة /هاله ..استخدمى برنامج DownLoad Manager اى اصدار فهو له المفعول السحرى ..وشكرا.


----------



## هاله (28 أغسطس 2006)

ok جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العرندس (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل الشكر والتقدير لك أخي المهندس ماهر .. على مشاركاتك الرائعة 

ننتظر جديدك .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم


----------



## أبومازن (28 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير
ومااااااااقصررررررررررررت
دمت بخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخى العرندس شكر خاص ............ومشكور اخى ابو مازن


----------



## محمد85 (28 أغسطس 2006)

على فكرة هو الموضوع تماااااام بس لااسف الرابط مش شغاااااااااااااال بس على العموم جزاااك اللة خيراااا


----------



## أبومازن (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكراااااا
وماقصرررررررررررت
تحياتي


----------



## نجم9555 (28 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور مهندس ماهر الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## captainpower (29 أغسطس 2006)

يا باشمهندس التنزيل لا يكتمل لغايه الأخر مع dowmload accelerator 
يلا حصل خير
رايح اجربه بُُdownload manager


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أغسطس 2006)

نصيحه اليكم حميعا لا تستخدمه فى الانزال غير Down load manager اى اصدار منه وله المفعول السحرى .. والاكسيلاريتور دة برنامج اسرائيلى اوعه حد يستخدمة ..وشكرا


----------



## captainpower (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
التنزيل حتى بال manager يقول لي لا يمكن العثور على الملقم....
شوفلك حل يا باشمهندس


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أغسطس 2006)

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=546TYIO0 *
*هذا رابط اخر لمتعسرى التحميل*


----------



## م زايد (30 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الفيلم الرائع 
ونتمنى منك المزيد
واسلام عليكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور زايد ...........


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (1 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور سنان


----------



## المهندس هاني السميري (13 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى هانى


----------



## kandouci (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*kandouci.med*caramail.com*



Eng-Maher قال:


> الرابط هو................................................ :
> http://www.ueet.nasa.gov/StudentSite/images/engines/video/howitworks256.wmv
> وشكرا.:1:


merci beaucoup et bon chance


----------



## أحمد محروس (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا مهندس ماهر ،، كنت بدور على الفديو ده من زمااان
شكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 سبتمبر 2006)

اى خدمة اخى/ احمد .وربنا يوفقك .


----------



## تبيل حسن محمد (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## nishan (10 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر لك على المعلومة المفيدة


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اى خدمه اخى نيشان


----------



## المطوري (11 أكتوبر 2006)

جميل جدا شكرا


----------



## سمير العدناني (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء كل عام وانتم باللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف خير


----------



## Badridin (11 أكتوبر 2006)

​شكرا جزيلا على هدا الفيديو


----------



## محمد ابوعاليه (11 أكتوبر 2006)

thany very much my brother


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (12 أكتوبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا 
وخواتم مرضيه


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (13 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## expert_froid (14 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا أخي على هدا العمل الرائع جدا جازاك الله ألف خير


----------



## حسين الشاوري (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا على المجهود*

*
خواتم مباركة
وشكرا على مجهودك*


----------



## عبدالله رجب زكريا (15 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ياماهر


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (15 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Badridin (15 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى / حسين 
مشكوووووووووووور اخى/ مجدى
مشكوووووووووووور اخى / بدر
مشكوووووووووووور اخى / عبدالله رجب


----------



## محمود بخار (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## احمد الغول (17 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا اخى


----------



## magd_adel (22 أكتوبر 2006)

الف الف شكر


----------



## minajim (22 أكتوبر 2006)

[شكرا ياللى انت فعلا ماهر:78: :12: ]


----------



## حسين الشاوري (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*عيد سعيد وكل عام والجميع بخير*

*عيد سعيد وكل عام والجميع بخير*


----------



## ابوكيفه (23 أكتوبر 2006)

هوا ايه التربينيه دا


----------



## ابوكيفه (23 أكتوبر 2006)

صحيح كل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور ابوكيفه ... 
مشكور اخى حسين الشاورى..
عيد سعيد وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووور جولد


----------



## علي عيدان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً على هذا الجهد*

الرابط يفتح عندي بلغة غير مفهومة


----------



## eng_aaak (27 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## kareemho (27 أكتوبر 2006)

انا مشترك جديد اشكرالجميع على هذه المشاركات الجميله والمفيده انا كريم مهندس معادن 

كريم


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (27 أكتوبر 2006)

ااخوكم مدرس كهرباء وتبريد
ارجو بطريقة الفيديو والفلاش توضيح لرسم الدوائر الكهربية مثلا انفراد ملفات للعضو الدائر او العضو
الثابت 0 القواطع الكهربية0 توصيل نجمة دلتا وهكذا 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## عمر محمد3 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد الف شكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## الششتاوي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير: :12:


----------



## zsmohamed8 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور عمر محمد
مشكور الششتاوي 
مشكور zsmohamed8 
مشكور kareemho 
eng_aaak مشكوووور .


----------



## المجاهد2002 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
منذ مدة لم ازر الموقع
الف سكر اخي


----------



## شوان غازي (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ممنون اخي العزيز


----------



## Ahmedquenawi (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرأ علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى .... شوان غازى
..... المجاهد 2002
..... احمد قناوى


----------



## نايف علي (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير أخي ماهر
لاعدمنا مشاركاتك الرائعة


----------



## maxjan (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن هادي (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر لكل المهندسين


----------



## mamahgou (24 نوفمبر 2006)

many thanx


----------



## حسن هادي (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ونود التواصل وتبادل المعلومات لكي نبقى ونبقي على معلوماتنا على الاقل


----------



## حسن هادي (24 نوفمبر 2006)

من المعلوم ان المخاليط في الكيمياء تختلف عن المركبات الكيميائية حيث ان المخاليط يمكن فصلها اي فصل المكونات التي تكون هذا المخلوط وذلك بالطرق الهندسية الشائعة فهنا نسئل كيف لنا ان نفصل مخلوطا مكونا من السكر والملح وسوف ننشر الموضوع في المنتدى مع الشكر


----------



## حسن هادي (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*كيف يمكن فصل الملح عن السكر اذا تم خلطهما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

من المعلوم ان المخاليط في الكيمياء تختلف عن المركبات الكيميائية حيث ان المخاليط يمكن فصلها اي 

فصل المكونات التي تكون هذا المخلوط وذلك بالطرق الهندسية الشائعة فهنا نسئل كيف لنا ان نفصل 

مخلوطا مكونا من السكر والملح وسوف ننشر الموضوع في المنتدى مع الشكر****؟؟؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووور
hss ...
maxjan ..
حسن هادي ..


----------



## دعيج (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرررررررررررررررك م. ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى م/دعيج والله الموفق .


----------



## معتصم111 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية جدا
الرابط جميييييييييييييل جداجداجداجداجدا:75: :75: :75:


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووور اخى معتصم .. :56: :16: :20:


----------



## Badridin (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (7 ديسمبر 2006)

انا متشكر جدا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء........ محمد مبسوطه


----------



## liondvd (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على الفيديو


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى ليون دفى دى
واخى محمد مبسوطه
واخى بدر الدين
الف شكر


----------



## mohamed rafeek (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى محمد رفيق


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

تسلم اخى المشرف على ها الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس رائد الحربي (21 فبراير 2007)

اللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## روهايد (10 مارس 2007)

_مشكور اخي على الرابط_


----------



## silisee_mech (14 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخويه ماهر وبارك الله بيك


----------



## الجدى (15 مارس 2007)

_شكرا يا مهندس / ماهر_

_ و نرجو المزيد و جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة _


----------



## hammerget (15 مارس 2007)

thanks much


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (17 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## magd_adel (26 مارس 2007)

ألف ألف ألف ألف شكر


----------



## الشرقاوى2007 (26 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد اسلام احمد (26 مارس 2007)

الف الف الف الفا الف شكر


----------



## الطموني (27 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## كرار العراقي (28 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## gabr (28 مارس 2007)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز


----------



## عديل1 (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ومبرمج (21 أبريل 2007)

:81:شكرا ياأخي على هذا الفديو:12: 
:16: مع تحياتي :16:


----------



## ابوحسن77 (22 أبريل 2007)

محرووووووووووووووووووس انشاء الله


----------



## اشرف محمد محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر وربنا يزيدك
اللهم امين


----------



## eng.zaghoo (27 أبريل 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## islam88 (29 أبريل 2007)

thank youyou


----------



## islam88 (29 أبريل 2007)

thank you you


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أبريل 2007)

اشكر كل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه فى حقى الف شكر


----------



## م شريف (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Bassoom (30 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرأ يل أخى الفاضل


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (30 أبريل 2007)

جزيت الخير


----------



## عديل1 (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا ً على هذ الموضوع


----------



## جمعة 1977 (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا ماهر علي هذا الفيديو الذي من صميم عملي


----------



## النبات المعطر (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا ماهر فعلا يستحق المجهود ده


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مايو 2007)

اشكر كل من ساهم بكلمه طيبه فى حقى الف شكر


----------



## المهندس النجدي (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا استاذنا المهندس ماهر 
فيديو واضح ومنسق
في انتظار ابداعاتك وشكرا


----------



## تامديت (2 مايو 2007)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## سمير احمد (2 مايو 2007)

الف شكرا لا الفين لا مليون ولا اقولك اختار الرقم اللى يريحك يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 مايو 2007)

مشكور سمير احمد كتير شرفت الموضوع 
مشكور ريمون 
مشكور تامديت


----------



## wazer (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سدير عدنان (8 مايو 2007)

رائع جدا مشكور ايها المهندس البطل


----------



## طارق الصافي (9 مايو 2007)

الأخ المهندس ماهر شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد اسلام احمد (9 مايو 2007)

الف شكر على الفليم


----------



## the lord (9 مايو 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## معا للخير (21 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور أخوي


----------



## سمدييدر (21 مايو 2007)

thank for this file 
your brather abdelrahim


----------



## سمدييدر (21 مايو 2007)

*abdelrahim78**************

هذة الملفات الي كل مسلم


----------



## سمدييدر (21 مايو 2007)

iam sorry 
sorry


----------



## محمد ابوسعدة (30 يوليو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مصطفي ابو السعود (30 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز الرابط مش بشتغل حتي مع DownLoad Manager رجاء النظر اليه حتي يمكنني الاستفاده منه وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد ادم (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
ولكن للاسف الرابط لا يعمل عندى


----------



## سدير عدنان (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز الرابط لايعمل ارجو تفعيله مرة ثانية وشكرا


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (1 أغسطس 2008)

اعزك الله يا ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أغسطس 2008)

اشكركم جميعا بس يا جماعه الموضوع من وقت كبير جدا واكيد الرابط لازم يفصل


----------



## رجل لايباري (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رجاااااااااااااااااااااااء*

_الموضوع عظيم فعلا وانا مترقب الردود من زمان علي أمل أن تعيد رفعه مرة أخري_
_وهاأنذا أكتب إليك لعلي أحظي بهذا الذي أنا في أمس الحاجة له_
_جزاك الله خيييييييييرا_​


----------



## ENG_MIDOOO (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## حسام حسن جميل (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فرج فركاش (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس احمد78 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس ماهر الله يجزيك الخبر لو في افلام لشركه sulzer or man &bw ولك كل الشكر


----------



## محمود شرف الدين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
التحميل شغال


----------

